# beste Gilde auf Forscherliga !



## Knoech (27. November 2006)

Grüße nun ich wollte nur kurz sagen wenn jemand eine richtig gute Gilde sucht dann sollte er sich an die wenden aber mehr unter http://www.veteresconsecro.de 

mfg Knoech


----------



## Dr. House (28. November 2006)

Knoech schrieb:


> Grüße nun ich wollte nur kurz sagen wenn jemand eine richtig gute Gilde sucht dann sollte er sich an die wenden aber mehr unter http://www.veteresconsecro.de
> 
> mfg Knoech




naja dafür das öffentlich 'Auftreten nicht grade dolle...

paar Infos wären nett...
so wie weit ihr seid.. wie viele Spieler ihr habt... dann alli Horde... solche Infos kann man schon geben..


P.S.: Deren Status was instanzen angeht... befindet sich auch net auf der HP


----------

